# Vacu Vin Vacuum Pump



## tonyandkory (Aug 3, 2012)

A few days ago we purchased a Vacu Vin.

Now this great little gadget with its one way valve stopper and vacuum pump works wonders getting the pressure out of a half full bottle of wine. 

I don't want any one to think I am saying anything bad about this for what is its purpose.

Unfortunately this was not the purpose for our purchase.  

I got tired of drill degassing and thought if I could create a Vacuum things would work much better... good thought hu?






well you see today both my right & left arms feel like I have been training for Olympic weight lifting lol 

I spent a half hour pumping on this before I realized that I was not getting a good seal from the carboy cap... so I wrapped plastic wrap around it to make a seal and after another hour of pumping I had to give up because my arms were going to give out lol ....

To top it off I don't think the wine is degassed yet lol ... back to the drill I guess... 

THIS IS A HEADS UP TO THOSE FOLKS WITH THE SAME IDEA 

VACU VIN

have a great day ev1


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 3, 2012)

Just use it for what it was designed for, sealing half full bottles...BTW what is a half full bottle?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 3, 2012)

After watching one of George's videos, I tried it too. Same issue. George made it look so easy. I just got another carboy cap and I'll try it with that on my next batch.

I will say that so far, my batches start out at six gallons, and end up as less than that. As a result, I usually have part of each batch bulk aging/clearing in bottles and the rest in a 5 gallon carboy. After I've degassed the carboy, I use the VacuVin to degass the bottles.


----------



## g8keeper (Aug 3, 2012)

the vacuvin does work, but in conjunction with drill spinning, at least is my experience.....will it hold a vacuum for long???....no, but you can see the bubble forming as you pump it up....i normally use it with an s-shaped air lock, removing the top of it, inserting into a universal bung, and put the vacuvin "cork" into the top of the airlock....pump it up a bit, feeling the back force build, and let it sit for a few minutes....then release the pressure, pump it back up and repeat as necessary, BUT all this is done after doing some drill stirring first....


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2012)

I used a Vacuvin for my first few batches until I got a vacuum pump. Its a little easier to just flip an on off switch for sure. The best seal I got with the Vacuvin was using one of the S shaped airlocks. The Vacuvin fit just perfectly into the top of the airlock (with the cap pulled off). Use a Buon Vino hard stopper (drilled) to insert the airlock into, then insert into the carboy as usual.


----------



## g8keeper (Aug 3, 2012)

lol...well looks like we are on the same page, mike....i would love to get a vacuum pump, especially the all in one, but after taking a 1200 a month hit on household income, things just got a little tighter....lol...but eventually one day...until then, i'll keep using the vacuvin and drill combo...


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2012)

You have to have the same S-shaped air lock to get it to work. With the right setup, it works well, considering the cost.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2012)

I think the Vacuvin did more for removing gas than the mix-stir ever did. Just saying. It does work really well if you get a seal. Just get one of these......


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2012)

My favorite air lock! It won't suck air lock solution back into the carboy like the three-piece will. Also doesn't dry up the solution as quickly.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 3, 2012)

robie said:


> My favorite air lock! It won't suck air lock solution back into the carboy like the three-piece will. Also doesn't dry up the solution as quickly.


 
I also agree ! I really like this type of an airlock especially after any fermation, because I can look at it and tell right away if I have a airtight seal on the carboy. If I dont the level will be the same (from side to side )- telling me I have a leak somewhere.


----------



## captainl (Aug 6, 2012)

I put mine on the first part of a 3 peice airlock that goes into a bung. It seals perfectly. Pump until you get tired. I leave it overnight and there is still a suction on it in the morning. Pump some more and take it off and let it age. Much more effective then the drill stir. I just use that to mix stuff now. I'm perfectly happy with it but I'm not spoiled with a vacuum pump....yet....


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 7, 2012)

I use a converted 12 volt air pump as a vacuum. I transfer wine with it and I degas with it. I hope it is working. I still get lots of bubbles but no foam.


----------



## tonyandkory (Aug 7, 2012)

putting it in the air lock is a good idea ... I will have to try that thx .... any one ever had a bung sucked into their carboy?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 7, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> putting it in the air lock is a good idea ... I will have to try that thx .... any one ever had a bung sucked into their carboy?


 
I have pushed several bungs thru a carboy, it is always fun retrieving it as well !! (LOL)


----------

